
Real Paper Airplane Designs - zo1
http://www.foldnfly.com/
======
douche
10-year-old me would have loved this so much. A lot of the designs look
similar to the ones from The World Record Paper Airplane Book[1], which, for a
brief time, got me super fixated on the idea of trying to break paper
airplane-relate world records, which, alas, did not pan out...

[1] [http://amzn.to/2dqPejE](http://amzn.to/2dqPejE)

